
Ask HN: Where can I find an analysis/stats of who's hiring threads? - alan_wade
Is there some project that summarizes the types of jobs, requirements, maybe some hiring trends, filtering things by skillset, etc?
======
dasmoth
[https://www.hntrends.com/](https://www.hntrends.com/) has some trends.

[https://whoishiring.io/](https://whoishiring.io/) is a searchable interface,
although I think they scrape jobs from places other than the HN "who's hiring"
now.

